# TEST.    TEST



## gimpy (Jan 7, 2019)

Choose which photo you like best


----------



## mark james (Jan 7, 2019)

Pictures didn't match the descriptions Terre.  But i voted, and that is working.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 7, 2019)

Still trying to figure it out
I knew they wouldn’t 
Just playing 

Thanks Mark

How are you making out


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 7, 2019)

Voted for the beer. The results show one I hit vote


----------

